# ice access info in SE Nodak



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Just thought i would start a thread so people could give up to date ice access info. I am looking for se nodak but feel free to post anywhere.

Kraft slough by oakes you will not get on w/o a snomobile. Somebody did plow a path about 100 yds into the lake on the south side. 
Lake Lamoure- I got right up to the campground, boat ramp turn off and i turned around, but it looked like people went all the way to the fishing pier and tried it.
Silver Lake in Sargent County walking acess is ok.
James river has about 2-3 ft of snow on it but you walk out.

All this info is from last Sunday 3/4


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Norm, thanks for the info, may push our luck and try it next weekend. The snow should be melted by then and usually the panfish bite can be hot this time of the year. Besides that my boys are chomping at the bite for me to take them.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

both lake lamoure and kraft slough have paths plowed on them now. Hard to tell how they will be after this warm stretch. they were really sloppy on sunday.


----------

